# Pork hocks FINISHED!!!!  W/PICS!!!!!!!



## bluebombersfan (Sep 29, 2011)

I was thinking about smoking some pork hocks to make split pea soup with.  Does anyone have a brine recipe that they use for pork hocks?

Brian


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 29, 2011)

Check out Pop's Brine...That would work great...JJ


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 29, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Check out Pop's Brine...That would work great...JJ




Could I use Mortons instead of pink salt???


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 29, 2011)

You could do them either way, just don't combine the two different processes - either Morton's with a dry curing or DQ Cure #1 with a wet curing process.   I would think for hocks wet cure would be simpler, just throw them in the curing brine and let them cure for a few days, take them out and smoke them either on racks or you can sack them and hang them; tie butcher twine between them to separate them.  MMmmmm - boiled dinner, smoked hocks and kraut, in beans and soups, ohh yeahhh!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 29, 2011)

There you go...From the MASTER himself!...JJ


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 30, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> You could do them either way, just don't combine the two different processes - either Morton's with a dry curing or DQ Cure #1 with a wet curing process.   I would think for hocks wet cure would be simpler, just throw them in the curing brine and let them cure for a few days, take them out and smoke them either on racks or you can sack them and hang them; tie butcher twine between them to separate them.  MMmmmm - boiled dinner, smoked hocks and kraut, in beans and soups, ohh yeahhh!


Thanks for the reply pops!  I was wondering if I could use Mortons TQ in a brine as I can't find pink salt in my neighborhood.

Brian


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Thanks for the reply pops!  I was wondering if I could use Mortons TQ in a brine as I can't find pink salt in my neighborhood.
> 
> Brian


Brian,

I dry cure with TQ, but if I was going to brine cure, I would go with cure #1, and use Pops' method.

However if you can't get it & don't want to dry cure, find someone who knows what he's doing, who wet cures with TQ.

I'm thinking maybe Eric (forluvofsmoke), but I'm not sure. Not many guys wet cure with TQ. At least I don't notice many.

You could get a whole lot of Cure #1 through the internet (Butcher Packer, or something like that).

The shipping couldn't be too bad, since it only takes an ounce for 25 pounds.

Get a pound---good for 400 pounds of meat.

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 30, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Brian,
> 
> I dry cure with TQ, but if I was going to brine cure, I would go with cure #1, and use Pops' method.
> 
> ...


Have you tried dry curing hocks?  Not sure which way most people prepare them for smoking?


----------



## larrym (Sep 30, 2011)

Not sure about the hocks, but just a little curious on Pops post.  Boiled dinner ?  Thought that was just a New England thing ?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 30, 2011)

You can get cure#1 from http://www.sausagemaker.com/


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2011)

Boiled Dinner is in the top 5 most requested foods in my family. I have done it with Ham, Cottage Ham, Kielbasa (really good!) and Hocks as well...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Have you tried dry curing hocks?  Not sure which way most people prepare them for smoking?


I have never cured Ham Hocks, nor am I sure which way would be best.

The first 2 names I think of to check with, would be "Pops", and I think "Shellbellc" cures Jowls & things like Hocks (I think).

Sorry, best i can do on that one,

Bear


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

How did they come out ?Which method did you use?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't tried them out yet.  I am trying to track down cure#1 so I can brine them.


----------



## moikel (Oct 3, 2011)

I went through this when I did my first batch of pastrami.Theres no tender quik  down here. I found a butchers supply that sold a product called total cure.1kg was enough to do 45 litres of brine.So I just adjusted it accordingly ,then added salt ,brown sugar etc worked a  treat.Id go with Pops call in your neck of the woods. Apart from the regular recipes of soups,or with beans.You can also poach them after you smoke them,pull them & make terrines with the meat,in aspic or my mother used to pull them & then bake them in a pie just long enough to cook the pastry. All the winter vegetables,carrots,celeryetc,bit of the poaching liquid thickened. She was from Orillia Ontario.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 6, 2011)

So here goes:








I mixed up a simple brine and added the hocks.







=See you in a couple weeks!!!

Brian


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2011)

OK







Bear


----------



## michael ark (Oct 6, 2011)

See you then.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 6, 2011)

Funny thing when I went into the butcher to get the hocks they had smoked ones already there.  I put two in the cart adn continued with my shop by the end I put them back and got some fresh one to try myself.  Didn't want to cheat!!

The wife was walking around the store a bit and by the time she came back I had 10lbs ground beef, a 12lb pork shoulder, two hocks, a 4lb chuck roast and a 4lb prime rib roast!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OH BOY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Funny thing when I went into the butcher to get the hocks they had smoked ones already there.  I put two in the cart adn continued with my shop by the end I put them back and got some fresh one to try myself.  Didn't want to cheat!!
> 
> The wife was walking around the store a bit and by the time she came back I had 10lbs ground beef, a 12lb pork shoulder, two hocks, a 4lb chuck roast and a 4lb prime rib roast!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OH BOY!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL---Good thing she wasn't gone longer!!!

Question:  Did she look at all the meat, and just start shaking her head, like my wife does to me.??

LOL---When I first got out of the Army, we were really pinching pennies. After the first time I went shopping with her, I was never allowed to go again!

She said if she can find a grocery store that didn't have meat, I could go too!  (LOL---I wouldn't want to go then!!!---What fun is that???)

Ah yes---Women---Can't live with them----Pass me another beer.

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 6, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA that is the exactly her response just a head shake!!  She stopped letting me go shopping long time ago, her thing is make a weekly menu and buy what is needed I just throw things in the cart that look good!!!  Thing is at the end of the day she LOVED the last sticks that I made just as much as I did.  So she may shake her head but she still sneaks sticks out of the fridge!!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wifiee just shakes her head and asks WHY. I just tell her its a man thing.............


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA that is the exactly her response just a head shake!!  She stopped letting me go shopping long time ago, her thing is make a weekly menu and buy what is needed I just throw things in the cart that look good!!!  Thing is at the end of the day she LOVED the last sticks that I made just as much as I did.  So she may shake her head but she still sneaks sticks out of the fridge!!


LOL---That's Great !!!

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't find much info on smoke temp and time for these does anyone have any suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## shortend (Oct 19, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> I can't find much info on smoke temp and time for these does anyone have any suggestions??
> 
> Thanks


BlueBomersfan, I've always got smoked pork hocks in the freezer for soupes etc. I use Pops brine for about 4-5 days and cold smoke 'em with an AMZN or AMZNP for aboout 6-8 hrs. I just go by the color I want.  BFAMZN (before AMAZN), I smoked 'em at as low a temp as I could maintain, and still generate smoke, like bacon.

ShortEnd


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply ShortEnd and Pops!  I started these this morning and smoked them for 5 hours @ 200.  I just took a shot in the dark as I didn't get any replies before I started them.  I used hickory for a nice smoking taste in my AMAZN pellet smoker and it worked great!!!  Oh I started these in Pops brine for 2 weeks!  I also tossed in a shoulder bone that I trimmed the pork off for sticks two weeks ago.  Here are a few pics!!!!







After 2 weeks in brine I rinsed them then covered in onion and garlic powder and in the smoker they went.  I thought they have a great color and smell awesome!  Can't wait to try out some split pea soup, I have never tried making it before but got a good recipe from a buddy of mines Dad!!







A GOOD BEARVIEW!!!!













Thanks for looking guys!  For sure I will post the soup when I get a chance to make it!!!


----------



## michael ark (Oct 19, 2011)

It would be hard not to just naw on them like a junk yard dog.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 19, 2011)

michael ark said:


> It would be hard not to just naw on them like a junk yard dog.


HAHAHAHAh thanks!!!!


----------



## fishwrestler (Oct 19, 2011)

michael ark said:


> It would be hard not to just naw on them like a junk yard dog.




I am thinking i could not wait until soupi would take them and eat them for lunch


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2011)

Those look Awesome, Bomber!!!

Great BearViews Too!!!

Thanks!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome!!

They would make some great pea or bean soup!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Bear, Fishwrestler and Smoking Al.....I will be trying to make a homemade split pea with one of these soon!


----------



## billdawg (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! Those look awesome! You could also make some mean collard greens and black eyed peas or Lima beans with those....


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow it looks amazing you must be on a hunger strike 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  if you can  resist the temptation of devouring  them immediately..


----------



## shortend (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, Bluebomersfan, those look FANTASTIC!  Got me really drooling. Your split pea soup is gonna be outstanding with those beauties! You most definately nailed it!

ShortEnd


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 20, 2011)

Billdawg said:


> Wow! Those look awesome! You could also make some mean collard greens and black eyed peas or Lima beans with those....




thanks!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 20, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Wow it looks amazing you must be on a hunger strike
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAAH I really wanna try this soup, but a little taste never hurt!!!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 20, 2011)

ShortEnd said:


> Wow, Bluebomersfan, those look FANTASTIC!  Got me really drooling. Your split pea soup is gonna be outstanding with those beauties! You most definately nailed it!
> 
> ShortEnd


HAHAHAHHA  Thanks alot!!!


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Dang those look good! Excellent Bear View! *






*JC1947*


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 21, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> *Dang those look good! Excellent Bear View! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## chef willie (Oct 21, 2011)

wow those look great....another thing for the ever growing to-do list


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 21, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> wow those look great....another thing for the ever growing to-do list


Thanks Chef Willie!!!  I think I have to stay off the site for awhile just to get through my to-do list!!!


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 21, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Funny thing when I went into the butcher to get the hocks they had smoked ones already there.  I put two in the cart adn continued with my shop by the end I put them back and got some fresh one to try myself.  Didn't want to cheat!!
> 
> The wife was walking around the store a bit and by the time she came back I had 10lbs ground beef, a 12lb pork shoulder, two hocks, a 4lb chuck roast and a 4lb prime rib roast!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OH BOY!!!!!!!!!!!


I am sitting here eating dinner with my GF and I read this to her, she just looked at me and started laugh with me.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 21, 2011)

shtrdave said:


> I am sitting here eating dinner with my GF and I read this to her, she just looked at me and started laugh with me.




HAHAHAHAHAHA I assume she has been there!!!!!


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes she has just this afternoon actually, we went in to the Italian market, she was off looking at the cakes and stuff like that I was over loading up the cart with 10# of boneless butts, 6# of boneless CSR and about 5 pound of fresh ground chuck, then I found some Jumbo eggs for 1.49 /dz and a couple of pounds of pistachios. She just laughed as I was setting all the stuff on the counter for check out.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 21, 2011)

Man, Those Look Great!

On my bucket list

Todd


----------



## cdn offroader (Dec 2, 2013)

Old thread I know, but I just found my next project......


----------

